# Pickens 4/20



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

So we hit Pickens with a beautiful North wind today and brought in a 2 for 1 pompano special and spent an hour trying track down a few cobia and schools of reds cruising the beach until the big rod went slack all of the sudden...ran over to check it and after about 15 minutes found this beautiful bull at the wrong end of a quarter sized sand flea! She was about 46 inches so I'm thinking around 36 lbs give or take...safely released to play some Al Green this October and add to the local fish population...:thumbup:Happy 420!:thumbsup: I think this is why they say it's a good day anyways...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn! 46''. That's a real monster. Great fish man. Looks like you had a great day.


----------



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

Can't complain, only thing I was missing was a live eel for the few small cobia we saw cruising off the sandbar!


----------



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

Son! That is a nice red. Fun time when you're catchin' good fish. Need to get together for another BBQ roast!


----------



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, who's handle is this? Sorry I should probably know this....


----------



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

Justin


----------



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

Gotcha, yeah man, we should definitely have another BBQ in the next week or two. I hope all is well with you man and look forward to hanging out soon over some smoked pork!:thumbup:


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Did you try jigging for the Cobia? Were they just not biting?


----------

